
Why parenting may not matter and most social science reseach is probably wrong - randomname2
http://quillette.com/2015/12/01/why-parenting-may-not-matter-and-why-most-social-science-research-is-probably-wrong/
======
timinman
Trying to explain behavior with science is problematic and susceptible to the
prejudice of the researcher, but you don't need to interpret data to know that
parenting matters - it is a bare metal fact of life. Many animals can't even
survive without solid training from their parents.

~~~
x1798DE
You can't survive without food, but that doesn't necessarily mean it matters
whether your last 500 calories comes from cookies or fruit.

